# taking care of ferals



## Tex (Oct 25, 2020)

Thank you for the add. We have spent the last 10 years rescuing cats that show up at our home. No one would believe the amount of money, time and heartache that has been invested. Looking back it is hard for me to believe myself. At one time we were feeding close to 100. We spay and neuter all we can trap. Most of them have a virus that requires meds at least once a year. The ones I can handle are given meds and emergency medical care. I became burned out 3 or 4 years ago...not even sure anymore. I have no life outside of working to earn money for their upkeep and coming home to clean up after them and to take care of them. I fight with my spouse about medication and food for them. I am just so tired of fighting with him and tired of fighting for them. I am disheartened and broken because I foolishly believed I could make a difference. I believed I could fix it. I hope, no I pray that I find some answers here. If anyone has any experience with feral cats and cats that are dumped please share what you know. We live in the country and our local humane shelter is always overrun with their own abandoned animals. I am not exaggerating our circumstances and have years of receipts to back me up. Receipts from just this year are astounding. I appreciate any helpful input.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I love animals, but people are more important, so do what is best for you and your spouse.


----------



## Tex (Oct 25, 2020)

Kitty 827 thank you for your wise words.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're very welcome! Always glad to help!


----------

